# AMR in San Mateo



## LostViet408 (May 1, 2014)

did anyone applied to AMR in San Mateo as an EMT or Paramedic?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 1, 2014)

I apply there also, taken the written Friday at 8


----------



## leeh707 (May 1, 2014)

I applied for emt but didn't hear back. You both apply for emt as well?

Good luck cbr


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 1, 2014)

leeh707 said:


> I applied for emt but didn't hear back. You both apply for emt as well?
> 
> Good luck cbr



Applied for emt


----------



## LostViet408 (May 1, 2014)

leeh707 said:


> I applied for emt but didn't hear back. You both apply for emt as well?
> 
> Good luck cbr



yup...

they're having testing throughout this week and last week... They said they're hiring a bunch of emt's for PT


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 21, 2014)

anyone get a response from their skills test yet?


----------



## LostViet408 (May 21, 2014)

not yet


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 22, 2014)

You will soon


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 30, 2014)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> You will soon



drankthekoolaid, do you know if they sent out the results for the skills test yet? been 2 weeks and no response yet


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 30, 2014)

Yes. You should hear from HR anytime to come in and do your oral interview


----------



## CBRMEDIC (May 30, 2014)

DrankTheKoolaid said:


> Yes. You should hear from HR anytime to come in and do your oral interview



cool, are you on the interview panel ?


----------



## tjag1124 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone get offer for an interview?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jun 3, 2014)

tjag1124 said:


> Anyone get offer for an interview?



i was offer a interview, requested one for this thursday


----------



## tjag1124 (Jun 3, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> i was offer a interview, requested one for this thursday



Did you do skills before the interview offer?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jun 3, 2014)

tjag1124 said:


> Did you do skills before the interview offer?



yes, u must pass the skills to get offer a interview


----------



## tjag1124 (Jun 3, 2014)

CBRMEDIC said:


> yes, u must pass the skills to get offer a interview



That's weird. I never got a skills test but just got invited for an interview


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 4, 2014)

Tjag1124 send me a pm with your name. Also did you do the written exam?


----------



## CBRMEDIC (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone hear back from their interview yet ?


----------



## stemi (Jun 14, 2014)

I didnt apply this round, but as of today, none of my coworkers have heard back.


----------



## DPM (Oct 3, 2015)

Any one testing on Monday? There's a combined SF / San Mateo test. Top tips? Things I should know or people to see?


----------

